# Barn construction troubles



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

If you do have stalls put in I think having a post in the middle of it might be a little inconvenient, but if you're going to leave it without stalls I think it will be ok. However, if you don't know whether or not you'll be putting stalls in I would say you should plan for putting stalls in so that way you're prepared for it.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Men... why can't they just get it right the first time?! P


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortunately, when the barn builder started working yesterday my husband explained the problem to him and the guy agreed completely. He thanked DH for noticing and said he'd fix it. I worried that he wouldn't see the problem. Crisis averted.


----------

